# New, I have a question



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

I am new to the board and I have a question where do the old topics go on the bulletin board that show up on the right? ThanksKris


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

im sorry im a little confused by your question but i will try. The old topics are still there, but disappear onto earlier pages. The can be bumped back up by other answering them, so the more replies the longer they stay.OLD topcs go into the archives and you can search for them. You can search for any topic using keywords. Good luck.


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

thank you so much that helps a ton







Kris


----------

